# Fat Mice!



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have two mice. When I first brought them home from the pet store, they were both a healthy size. Overtime they began to get fat so I cut out most fruits, seeds, and nuts. I now only feed them grain pellets and occasionally sprinkle some dried fruit or vegetables or a cheese block and yet my mice are still fat! Any suggestions?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

What kind of pellet are you using? Is it purely grain? What is their protein source? What kinds of fruit are you giving?

Post some pics of your mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Also what colour are the mice? Some colours are more prone to obesity


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Post pictures please!  Also, cheese is a high fat source, if you're looking for things to cut. Do you have a wheel or a large floor area for them to exercise?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I made the experience that no food change will help if it is a genetic caused obesity.
Even with a special diet my big mice didn't loss weight while the cage mates all have a normal weight.Especially dominat red mice are involved.

If it is caused by food you can feed fat reduced food and you could create the cage interieur more exciting to climb and interact.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

One is an all white mouse and the other is a white and red mouse


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Does the white one have pink eyes? Do you have pics of the white & red? Sometimes something genetic can be easily missed if you aren't sure what to look for. Many people miss brindling, sometimes the coloring can hide very, very well.

All albinos are PEW, but not all PEW are albino. Plenty of things can hide under white


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

The white one has black eyes. I can post pictures later. NikiP, you seem knowledgeable, could you possibly give me some advice on my mouse with a tumor? There is a post about her in the health section. I would greatly appreciate any information you could offer


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I've yet to have to deal with an tumors in my own mice. If they did pop up, I would most likely cull the mouse.


----------

